# So, I think I may have screwed up!



## Baqi (4 Apr 2010)

I had my application started for the reserves here in Edmonton; everything was great/complete until my fitness (push-ups) test. I had a fitness test scheduled but I didn't want to fail in the push-ups so I asked to post-pone it. With school/ work I put off my exercise regime for too long!! sigh.. and, I've just been notified that my application has been closed!  
I really want this. I finish this term by the end of April and have two offers for a summer research assistant job-but, I don't want them-imagining my life in a lab makes my heart race!! lol. 

I thought about getting a trainer--I think it is something like 30$ an hour at my school--Is this worth it?

I haven't contacted my or a recruiter because I don't want to disappoint them or waste their time again. 
-But, what are my chances of starting my application again? (would it be harder to get a referral?) Do I have to do everything again from scratch?
-If I work really hard-what are my chances of getting my BMQ this summer?
-What are the potential hurdels you see in my re-application?

I am just really looking for some words of advice; so, I can turn this screw up into a success story! 

Thanks in advance,
sign: Struggling with weights


----------



## Bubbs25 (4 Apr 2010)

I had a fitness test scheduled but I didn't want to fail in the push-ups so I asked to post-pone it. With school/ work I put off my exercise regime for too long!! sigh.. and, I've just been notified that my application has been closed!

The reason why your file was closed is because the recruiters have a limited time to ensure that your file is complete before they send it off to Ottawa for processing. Everything has to be completed and that includes your fitness test.  If you post pone the fitness test they can't keep your file open for too long.  I dont see to many hurdles stopping you from re-applying. You just have to make sure that you complete your test so they can send all the info to Ottawa.

I hope this answers your question or concerns.

Best of luck 


Go


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (4 Apr 2010)

[quoteI thought about getting a trainer--I think it is something like 30$ an hour at my school--Is this worth it?[/quote]
Only you can answer that....do you think a possible well paying career is worth it?


----------



## Dog (4 Apr 2010)

Honestly, you can't want it that bad, if you can't motivate yourself to train to do the minimum requirements, which are a joke.

Hiring a trainer is a waste of time if you won't work hard on your own. And if you CAN work hard on your own, hiring a trainer is a waste of your money until you've achieved a level of fitness that you can't exceed without some training tips from a pro... which is above and beyond the minimum fitness standards of the CF.

The chances of you getting a BMQ this summer are dwindling by the day... but there's only one way to find out if you will be able to get one.


----------



## armychick2009 (4 Apr 2010)

I couldn't do any decent push-ups a month ago... now, I can do 7. This might not seem like a lot to you but they're quality push-ups, i'm a bit overweight and I'm a woman so they're not super-easy. (on the other hand, I can do almost 60 sit-ups in 2 minutes, so we make up for lack of push-ups in another way!)

Oh yea, and I got a personal trainer... about three weeks ago. So, I'd say it works... IF you make it work. He/she wont' be the one doing your push-ups, in the end, it's still YOU.


----------



## SeanNewman (4 Apr 2010)

I can't see how you could need a personal trainer to work on your max push ups unless you completely lack motivation to go through any discomfort.

Twice per week (like Monday and Thursday for example) do as many push ups as you can do at leave five times during the day, and every time you do them and can't do any more, wait a minute and try to squeeze some more off.

So for example Monday morning you wake up, do your 7 or whatever, wait a minute and do 3, then a minute and get 2 more.  Then do that again at lunch, etc.

The key is to not set yourself to a number but muscular failure because if you stop before you're tearing muscle fibre then you've just wasted that.  Go until your arms are shaking and you can't physically lift anymore, but when you get to that point keep pushing as hard as you can for 10 more seconds.

Also, be sure to consume lots of protein to rebuild the torn muscle.  You're not doing too much so you don't need to buy whey protein or anything; for your purposes things like eggs, milk, and tuna will be enough.

You're welcome, please send trainer fee $30 to Paypal address...

Good luck with your testing.


----------



## vonGarvin (4 Apr 2010)

http://www.hundredpushups.com/

This place offers a free pushup training regime.  It works.  Try it (for free)


I'll accept my 29.95 now (undercutting Petamocto).  Think of the savings!


----------



## SeanNewman (4 Apr 2010)

...what happens when someone else comes up with _six_ minute abs?


----------



## HavocSteve (4 Apr 2010)

Hundred push ups works wonders if you stick with it.. the only thing im waiting on if my credit check (taking forever). When they told me that was all I needed.. I started the push up routine.. could do 11 proper ones.. 3 weeks now and im at about 45 avg.. which puts me on that list where i dont have to do the PT for 2yrs i believe. sit-ups are natural for most people (like getting off the couch)..


----------



## aesop081 (4 Apr 2010)

HavocSteve said:
			
		

> which puts me on that list where i dont have to do the PT for 2yrs i believe.



It takes more that alot of pushups to get exempt on the test. It is a combined score plus exempt level on the run.


----------



## MikeL (4 Apr 2010)

HavocSteve in addition to what CDNAviator said if you do get exempt on the express test you are not exempt from PT..  Also depending on your unit you might not even do an express test again, but you will do the yearly BFT. And you can score exempt in BMQ, but you will do another express test in BMQ-L/SQ and if you score exempt again, you could do another express test on your QL3/DP1 course. And than if you want to try out for certain units or specialties you would have to do another express test(if that is the PT test for that unit/specialty).


----------



## Nauticus (4 Apr 2010)

My suggestion is, since you've already blown it once, wait to re-apply to the reserves until you can pass the PT test with ease. Each testing you do does expire (I've been told it's 6 months or 1 year, but don't quote me on that), so you may have to re-do some testings.

Just make sure you're in shape before you start the application process again. The hardest part of training is getting started, so if you don't have even that motivation, you might want to work on that before the military.


----------



## blacktriangle (5 Apr 2010)

Dog said:
			
		

> Honestly, you can't want it that bad, if you can't motivate yourself to train to do the minimum requirements, which are a joke.



Agreed. This weekend I watched my 55 year old father exceed the CF minimum in pushups with ease. He doesn't workout, and he has never hired a personal trainer.


----------



## Snaketnk (5 Apr 2010)

To be fair, some people just aren't good at push-ups, regardless of fitness. I struggled to meet the CF minimum when I first joined, and I was far from unfit, I was just unaccustomed to doing push-ups and the muscles involved.

A couple of months of hard work got me well above the minimum though. A little motivation should yield plenty of results.


----------



## Baqi (5 Apr 2010)

Hi all, thanks. I've tried addressing each of you with a separate comment---to spare you boredom. 

*@ Bubbs25:* Thanks Bubbs25, yes that helped. I couldn’t have imagined the process being any different; the fault was all mine.

*@Ex-Dragon:*  Yes, I feel so. The problem is finding the right person/trainer.  I’ve also started searching for some bootcamps in my surroundings; they are all a bit pricy (range $150-$300) for a month  (3days a week-5 days a week for one hour)-but maybe cheaper than a personal trainer. Thank you for the awakening.

*@Dog:*  Motivation maybe only part of the problem. It’s time; recently I've taken on a lab project which has eaten up all my time (e.g. I spent today afternoon/ evening in the lab-and the protocol I was working on did not go as planned..sigh.. that's why every day I am more sure that I have more to lose if I don't experiment with the reserves).  And, yes I don't doubt time is of the essence right now. Thank you for the kind slap on the wrist. 

*@Armychick2009:* Thanks for the sharing your struggle with the push-ups. It helps knowing I am not the only one. I have a disproportionate body—I kid you not—I have no upper strength. I am wondering how often you work out with your personal trainer?—how much money have you spent on your personal trainer? (side note: I wonder if your friends made you feel silly and promised to take on the role of the PT but then bailed? lol).

*@Petamocto:* Hi, the problem is when I am making progress and I happen to stop for a couple of days-then it is back to where I was before. It feels like I keep re-starting; which is a little depressing. Thank you for the nutrition advice; I am an egg and dairy lover (one egg  and 2 servings of milk everyday) (my research project is on egg white protein). Another problem is, I am also a caffeine addict, after a work out I opt for a Timmy's  and sometimes two of them per day(large, 2-cream/1-sugar) to avoid snoozing in lecture. Any advice for this? As I continue this trend of increased caffeine consumption, I feel my workouts are not at their best (I think it may be the cream more than the caffeine affecting my performance). Is this common? Thank you again for the kind advice-if it all works out I'll be sure to send you 30 of these  .

*@technoviking [2]:*  Thanks for the URL-from a glimpse the website seems very informative. Yes, with this recession undercutting is accepted!

*@HavocSteve:* thanks for the encouragement; seems the website is worth a closer look. I wonder how often you workout per week and for how long. How much time do you spend on weights? (I normally spend 20 minutes on weights, 20 minutes cardio, 20 minutes stretching/ working the medicine ball.)

*@Nauticus:* yes, that is exactly my intention. My fear is re-doing all the little test (making appointments)/ taking breaks (small vacation) and then ending up back to poor quality push-ups. The hardest part for training is committing enough time. Obviously my regime (as mentioned above) is not working. Thank you for your advice.

*@ popnfresh:*  lol. Alright, my situation sounds pretty lousy. My father is 60 he will go for an occasional run with me and totally shows off his push-ups –way more than the minimum. The problem is he is very critical—according to him I have tiny shoulders/ it seems I also don't eat right for him (my argument: I am not a cow). He force feeds apples to me and now I can't stand them. Again, he is so critical that for sake of saving me from arguing I've stopped doing push-ups in front of him.

*@ snaketnk: * Thank you. It sounds doable. But, I assure you that it will be a struggle for me. I will be strapping weights to my wrist during cardio.

Thank you again to all for the advice. I hope to keep updating with news of progress.


----------



## Major_Malfunction (5 Apr 2010)

All the information given to you is excellent. However, the one thing that concerns me is when you said that if you miss a day or so of training, you go right back to where you started...

Now, I have more fitness certifications and nutrition certs than a normal person should (I really get into things when I like them) and for you to lose any type of progress in your training after a few days sounds more like a lack of motivation or possibly nutrition. 

Protein builds muscle! Carbs and fat give you energy... you need all 3.

i'm sure this is all posted somewhere else so I won't get into detail. However, If you really want this... 19 pushups shouldn't stop you at all.


----------



## armychick2009 (5 Apr 2010)

Baqi, did I miss if you were male/female?

Being a 'chick' and all, I'm female so my minimum standard is 9 (though, I am aiming to be at double that when I get to BMQ in a few months so I have time to increase to that eventually and hopefully more if possible). 

I've been with the personal trainer for about 3 weeks. I started at 3 times a week (in addition to my already-packed fitness schedule of almost 10 hours of mixed types of gym stuff... some running, some weight-training, some swimming and some biking). I'm trying to get whole-body workouts with some focus on various parts of my body... one of them being my core. My core is pretty weak after having a desk-job for many years and followed by a car accident. Fortunately the physio from the car accident actually BOOSTED my core strength from pre-accident levels so I am able to maintain the structure of a push-up when I'm doing it. However, I do not recommend the "get into a car accident" method of core strengthening. Maybe find an alternative, less-painful way of doing so 

My personal trainer (I'm going to avoid using the acronym PT because for me, that means physio therapy!) has me doing whole body workouts but does have at least 10 minutes of the 30 minute session devoted to the triceps/core and doing actual push-ups. I do regular ones until I can't do them (until fatigue)... then I move down to Girlie Push-ups (though he calls them half-push-ups) but he has me lean forward doing them, instead of the weight rested on the knees. This forces you to use all of your body weight and to push-up with them. (It's not as easy as traditional girlie ones)...

Anyways - I workout out three times a week with him. However, now that my BMQ is later in the summer, I'm going only twice a week. I take what I learn from those two sessions and implement them on my own in my own gym sessions. Otherwise, there's no point in doing any of it!

I paid for 20 sessions up front (10 hours in total of training)... cost me about $500. I could have gone to the local non-profit gym (made famous by the village people) but when I participated in one of their sessions, I didn't find it gave me the same workout or intensity.  (Disclaimer, my own personal opinion but maybe it works for some... just not me). The non-profit place probably charges about 50% of what I'm paying. However, its worth it for me. 

Will I get another 20 sessions? We'll see. I don't have a whole heap of cash burning holes in my pocket but if I need it, I will do it.  It's an investment for me. If I pay $500-$1000 to ensure I'm ready for my first week at BMQ, then it's absolutely worth the investment. I don't want to be sent home my first week 'cause I can't do a push-up. 

But, try following the advice of others here first (the non-costly ones) and see if you can get doing the push-ups on your own (and the other requirements). If not, then go the personal trainer route. Most GOOD places will give you one free session to try. If you like it, then you join. If not, then don't. Mine gave a free one hour assessment and workout session. I knew from that session it was exactly what I needed at the time.


----------



## aesop081 (5 Apr 2010)

Baqi said:
			
		

> *@Dog:*  Motivation maybe only part of the problem. *It’s time*;



Everyone is busy and everyone wishes they had more time. Time pressures dont stop once basic training has started. I'm a single father of 2 running a family by myself, work stupid hours and deploy away from home regularly. I still manage somehow to be at the gym for an hour at least 3-4 days a week 9sometimes more if able).

The problem is what again ?

Good luck !


----------



## Baqi (5 Apr 2010)

*@ CDN Aviator * lol, thanks. And, yes it is hard working people such as yourself that put me to shame. I am hoping bootcamp/ BMQ (once I am in) can change my “whining/ complaining” behaviour.

@ Armychick: yes, if it isn’t clear from my posts; I am a female. Thanks for the detailed overview; it’s good to know that you are committed despite the challenges.

*General question:* I finish my degree this year and I am hoping to apply for masters in chemistry starting Jan 2011 or maybe later. What if I joined the regular force this summer; would I be able to transfer to reserve status so I could go back to school? Is this possible? How long would I have to be part of the regular force?

My only anxiety is that I have to make a decision this May (soon) whether I want the research assistant position or else the job will be filled. I know I want the reserves more but if I cannot make it, it will be disappointing bc I will be jobless for the summer. So I guess I've got a lot to lose if I don’t straighten/ muscle up! lol 

Thanks again for all your comments.


----------



## SeanNewman (6 Apr 2010)

Baqi said:
			
		

> *@Petamocto:* Hi, the problem is when I am making progress and I happen to stop for a couple of days-then it is back to where I was before.



I completely disagree with this, because you are much better off to take breaks of a few days.  If you do as many push ups as you can every day, you will make less gains than if you do it a couple days per week.

*The key is that you must push yourself to the point of failure and keep trying*.

The reason for this is that your muscles when properly torn from working out take far longer than a day to recover and re-build properly.

If you can do push ups day after day after day, I am positive that you are not trying hard enough when you do them.

The extreme end of this is that when you really get in fantastic shape to the point of pro-body building you should only work out a muscle group once per week because if you keep re-tearing it before it rebuilds you will never be as strong as you could be.

In your case though, I really feel twice per week will get you better long-term results than every day, but as per above you have to do it to the point where your arms are shaking but you keep trying for a long time, then go to your knees and keep going, then keep trying when you can't go anymore, etc.  It's all about how long you are at failure because you're not tearing any muscle fibre until you get to that point.

If you stop trying as soon as you can't do any more, you have only spent 2 seconds near failure.


----------



## owa (9 Apr 2010)

Maybe I'm a little late on this, but I feel I should toss out some suggestions...

I know I hate push-ups...  I used to be good at them (in Junior High), but once I hit my mid to late teens (I'm 21 now) I just couldn't rock them.

I can do about 30-35 now (on a good day), but there was a time where under 20 was a regular thing.

You can do what most people would recommend (with good reason) and lay on the floor and just start pounding them out 4 times a week.  If you do that you'll increase them, but if you're like me and you just hate doing them, you could try bench presses.  Those are what I did and they've helped me increase my push-up ability quite a bit.  I added 10+ pushups to my max simply by doing benchpresses... Albeit I do other strength training stuff, but it's a suggestion none the less.

edit:  I was thinking about why I hated pushups and why I don't mind them now...  I think it was because I sucked so bad at them and it always annoyed me when I'd lay down to do them and I'd have that constant reminder that I'm a wimp at them.  Once I got better at them, I felt way more confident and okay with getting down and busting them out.


----------



## Baqi (14 Apr 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> *The key is that you must push yourself to the point of failure and keep trying*.



Thanks, that is probably the best advice. 

Owa, thanks your post is much appreciated. I am similar in a way. I hate doing weights--I get bored and opt for cardio most of the time!! Then I push myself to do the pushups!!

I have finals all this week and next and after that only training!!


----------



## mewingkitty (26 Apr 2010)

I found for push ups, I started doing them all day, everywhere. Every time I was in a room by myself I'd drop and do as many push ups as I could. You may get some odd looks when people get back and you're red in the face and breathing heavy, but screw them, they're not the ones training for the military, so who cares what they think anyway. 

You do have to keep in mind that although the requirements are universal, every person is different. Don't get too down on yourself, just keep at it. If it makes you feel any better, I'm one of those natural metabolism, in shape builds, running the 1.5 mile (2.4 k) in about 9 minutes, doing double the recommended push ups & sit ups... but I can barely tread water. I have eye witness accounts that state I clearly sink like a rock while holding my breath in water. Buoyancy = 0, and experience swimming infinitely approaches 0. So remember for each of us there are strong points and weak ones. There are challenges for everyone, we all need to hang in there and find a way to make it work.

mew!


----------



## Baqi (13 May 2010)

mewingkitty said:
			
		

> I found for push ups, I started doing them all day, everywhere. Every time I was in a room by myself I'd drop and do as many push ups as I could. You may get some odd looks when people get back and you're red in the face and breathing heavy, but screw them, they're not the ones training for the military, so who cares what they think anyway.
> 
> mew!



hhahaha... thanks! that is exactly what  I am doing right now-or at least trying!! I try and wait till there are less people around!! But,  It's still painful---
1.5 miles in 9 minutes!! (wow, I wish I could do that; I am more like 1 mile in 9  mins)


----------



## Baqi (13 May 2010)

haha.. I realize this is not an online diary!  

But just last week I started training on my own and I have been pretty much in pain.  :crybaby:  I've spent an hour and a half everyday doing a mix of weights and cardio.  
It appears I can't afford a personal trainer (45$ per hour) or bootcamp (~300$ for one month--12-15 sessions)!! So, I am trying to do it all on my own!

This week I've increased my intensity:
3.5 mile run. 60 situps (2 sets at different intervals); lots of planks; weight lifting and using weight machines...

I've reduced my caloric intake: ~1800 calories per day; but, my dairy intake is the same (milk/yogurt/cheese) -->is this good or bad? I am 5'7 and weigh 64kg...... I guess you could say I don't have belly fat only rounder/ plump-looking thighs--lol So, I am hoping the running will help with that!! 


Number of push-ups is 4 right now!!   :camo:


----------



## Snapshot007 (13 May 2010)

What I found helpful to do more push-ups is 1) do lots of upper body workouts especially triceps, dips and such....and 2) I have a backpack with about 20 pounds inside which I do push ups daily with. I do 5 with the back pack on wait a minute or so then do 10 without the back pack. Do that a couple times a day.

Don't rush the pushups with the pack on, last thing you want is an injury. I do them slow to moderate and don't do more than I can. Set goals...this week 5 per session with back pack. Next week 6 (or 7) with pack. You need to build in increments...gung-ho is going to have disasterous consequences. I've still got a couple months to train and I'm not rushing anything.


----------



## vonGarvin (13 May 2010)

Try this to help with pushups.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (13 May 2010)

Baqi,

if you don't mind answering, where are you located?  There may be people on here from the same area as you that might be interested in partnering up for some "PT" sessions.  Teamwork is always encouraged in the military, why not start now?

I know my girlfriend has a friend that she meets up with to go to the gym. It seems easier to have someone pushing you I guess.


----------



## Baqi (15 May 2010)

*Note to self:* no push-ups while wearing jeans with a belt at random places.  :  FML
I am having lower abdominal pain (localized)  only when I am doing push-ups/planks and crunhes!! I feel no pain while walking; there is no pain when I apply pressure... Anyone have a similar experience? And, how long should I avoid crunches, now? Thanks....

@Bzzliteyr: I live in the "gateway to the north", "Oil City", "city of champions"


----------

